
Training a single AI model can emit as much carbon as 5 cars in their lifetimes - mpweiher
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/613630/training-a-single-ai-model-can-emit-as-much-carbon-as-five-cars-in-their-lifetimes/
======
nabla9
Things like this is why economists prefer extensive carbon tax + tariff to
combat climate change.

With working carbon tax the price of carbon goes into energy prices.
Opportunity cost from training AI models and driving 5 car lifetimes is
implicitly considered. If driving car is better use of carbon resources, then
some AI models are not trained or vice versa.

If the energy efficiency of brain is pitted against computers. Maybe some type
of biocomputing takes off.

